# Happy Birthday Goldie! 12/31



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Goldie- Not sure if you are spending the day on the beach or chasing Stogie but hope you have a great birthday and maybe it is time for new Chanel!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Goldiearty: arty:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOLDIE!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOLDIE


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:whoo:arty: Happy Birthday Goldie!!!:whoo:arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOLDIELOCKS!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hav a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Goldie!!!! arty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GOLDIE


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Goldie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!:cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::juggle: * Happy Birthday Goldie Girl!*:juggle::clap2::juggle:

Hope Mom buys you something fantastic and a bully stick!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

happy birthday!!! aren't december babies wonderful!!! eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GOLDIE!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Goldie!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, Goldie! _


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Goldie! I hope you get lots of presents.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Goldie !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GOLDIE!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:whoo:arty::llama:Happy Birthday Goldie!:llama:arty::whoo:

Hope your day is filled with fun, yummy treats:hungry: and hugs :hug:.

Wanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day, Goldie!*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Girl~!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Goldie!!! Hope your day was great!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday GOLDIE!!! *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had to hold off posting your birthday greetings until it was closer to the time of your birth. Happy birthday to you and your littermates, Ms. Sparkling Bubbles!


----------

